# Troy Bilt 2410 Snowblower carb Cover? Model 31AS6BN2723



## N9NE06 (2 mo ago)

I replaced my carb and overtightened the plastic cover that goes on the front of the carb. I cannot find the part anywhere online, took the piece off and can’t find any replacements even with the part number. Any help would be appreciated!
Full model # 31AS6BN2723
Part number in question : ZD-300419-1


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

*"Troy Bilt 2410" by itself is not particularly helpful when searching for parts. 

What would be helpful is the actual model number, starting with 31. For example, 31AS62N271.

Post the full number and we can probably help you with this inquiry.*


----------



## N9NE06 (2 mo ago)

db130 said:


> *"Troy Bilt 2410" by itself is not particularly helpful when searching for parts.
> 
> What would be helpful is the actual model number, starting with 31. For example, 31AS62N271.
> 
> Post the full number and we can probably help you with this inquiry.*


Thank you for that, I’m new to forums. I’ve edited the title and description adding the model #!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok, by googling for that full model number, I came across this engine model # for your snowblower: 270-WUB 

Google for that model number, and I came across this picture:










It looks like you posted a picture that has #40 and #41 bolted together, but you probably need just #40.

The part number for #40 is 951-15187:










There are dozens of online vendors that sell this part. 









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com





It looks like they have redesigned this part to have metal inserts in the bolt holes, probably a good idea considering what happened to yours.

Good luck!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Just wondering if you can salvage the original part with a couple of washers. 

Also, for future reference, I have 3 levels of tightening for fasteners . . .


Finger tight
Wrist tight
Arm tight

It seems like you probably needed finger tight on those screws.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes. I believe it can be made to work.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If it was mine, I would get the new one for 6 dollars with the metal inserts..... or just use a couple star washers and just snug it up. I say star washers to prevent vibration movement.

Make sure that gasket is good, or just order a new gasket if damaged.


----------



## N9NE06 (2 mo ago)

Thanks all. I ordered the part online but will also try some washers and see if I can make it work!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> It seems like you probably needed finger tight on those screws.


----------

